# Gran Habano Habano Lunch Break Cigar Review - great price, great stick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

lot of smoke, cedar and vanilla notes. burns like heaven, very pleasant but short time.

Read the full review here: Gran Habano Habano Lunch Break Cigar Review - great price, great stick


----------

